# Rear Speaker Placement



## Tommy

The rough-in is done as far as wiring for my speakers. What I'd like to know is if the placement for my rear speakers are correct or do I need to move them in closer to each other so that there directly behind the seating?

The pic below shows the in-wall speakers sitting on the floor but atleast you can see where the drops are. Should I move them in closer so that there on each side of the dvd rack?


----------



## JCD

I went to the THX website and found this:











> LCR: Front Left, Center, and Right speakers
> SUB: Subwoofer
> SL: Surround Left diffuse speaker placed at a 90° to 110° angle from listening position
> SR: Surround Right diffuse speaker placed at a 90° to 110° angle from listening position
> SBL & SBR: Surround Back monopole speakers placed together
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> For optimum results SBL and SBR are placed together to enable the THX Advanced Speaker Array™ (ASA) algorithms to operate to their maximum effect. If the SBL and the SBR can not be placed together, refer to the pre-amplifier or receiver “THX Setup” menu for alternative configurations to maximize system potential.


I'll have to admit that is not what I would have expected. My initial reaction would be to have mounted about 1/3 of the of the way in from each wall. The THX pic implies that they should be right next to each other, so just to each side of your DVD racks seems to be the way to go. I'd also check your receiver manual. It should give you an alternative.

BTW, WOW.. it looks like things are coming along well.

JCD


----------



## Tommy

Thanks, its getting there... Theres a few more pics on my thread if you want to see the rest. Still waiting on the duct work guys and electrician to come back and finish before I can sheetrock.

As for the speakers I thought they would be pretty equal to the front left and right speakers... I'll have to see if I even have enough speaker wire left to extend that one run


----------



## Tommy

More confused then before. Here are some pictures and diagrams each saying something different as far as placement of the rear speakers.

One has each rear in between the center an front speakers, the next has them line up with the front speakers, and the last which is THX says to put them in the center right next to each other. Although if the THX is the case I dont know why you would need two instead of a 6.1 system.


----------



## Tommy

I made sure all my equipment what THX certified to know I was getting good equipment but I just dont think I agree with the placement they have for the rear speakers there. Right now there placed more like the center picture which is recommended by dolby.

The way THX has it in the center makes me wonder why you would even put two speakers there instead of just doing a 6.1 system.


----------



## Steve Williamson

From the 3 pictures you posted above, are the rear surrounds bipolar, dipolar or monopole? That should account for the differing placements.

THX specs are as the right hand diagram with the two rear surrounds as close together as possible using monopole speakers to create what THX class as their Advanced Speaker Array along with the diffuse surround speakers.

Are the MTX's you are using THX certified?


----------



## Ayreonaut

Tommy said:


> The way THX has it in the center makes me wonder why you would even put two speakers there instead of just doing a 6.1 system.


I think that THX Ultra2 needs two rear speakers in order to create "phantom" speaker positions. 
The two left surrounds and two right surrounds are used together to create these illusions.
























Without the Ultra2 processing is best to put the rear surrounds in the Dolby locations.


----------



## Tommy

Thanks all. I agree I think I will keep it towards the dolby spec's


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

Tommy,

The arrangement in your picture is fine if you’re using a 5.1 system (which I assume you are – didn’t see a rear center speaker on the floor). The pictures everyone has posted have to do with 6.1 or 7.1 systems (although the one with the two rear speakers next to each other would be pretty silly for a 7.1 arrangement).

I expect that the rears will be mounted near the top of the wall? A little tip from a former pro installer: invert them. Putting the tweeters on the bottom will put them closer to ear-level, which will improve imaging and apparent high frequency response.

Also, I hope that’s not where your final seating will be (the folding chairs). If so, it’s too close to the rear speakers. The way it is now, you’re going to hear the rear speaker closest to you virtually exclusively, and the farther one virtually not at all.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Tommy

This is a 7.1 system


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

In that case, I’d move them in, so that they’ll be directly behind the seating, like it is in the left picture in your #4 post.

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## Guest

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> The way it is now, you’re going to hear the rear speaker closest to you virtually exclusively, and the farther one virtually not at all.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Can't this be compensated for by adjusting output for each speaker through the processor?


----------



## Matteo

Tommy,
You are in the pre-sheetrock stage, correct? What I would do, what I did, is run a butt-load of speaker wire to different locations. Run a pair to the direct back center, another pair more toward the edges, and another one half way between those points, emulating the pictures listed above. If you want, you can connect them to a speaker terminal box so you have easy access to them, or leave them hidden until you decide. Take a picture, like you have, but of all your wiring. You never know when you might need it. I also ran extra speaker wire to my fronts, center and surrounds, just in case one wire was ever cut or damaged. It doesn't hurt to have the extra wire and it leaves you the options you want later. Someday I may want to bi-wire, presto, there is the wire. Lets say I want to try some direct radiators it my back, bingo, wire is there. You get the picture. Then you can experiment to your hearts content.
Roly


----------



## JimPeitersen

Roly's suggestions are great, I did close to the same thing in my basement theater. As has been suggested I would also stick to the Dolby placement in your system.
JP


----------



## Tommy

Future wiring wont be that much of a problem for me. I left a bit of room between the studded walls and the foundation. I'll be able to get behind 3 out of the 4 walls, and able to fish behind that last if needed in the future.


----------



## Matteo

Good to hear you were thinking ahead. If it were me, I wouldn't hook anything up permanantly until I listened to the sytem with the speakers in a variety of locations. Do those in-walls have a cabinet on the back? If so, you would be able to get a great idea of how they will sound in different locations. Without the cabinet, you will still get a clearer understanding of what you like. I certainly wouldn't just cut the holes where I thought they should be. Play around with the speakers before you install them. Listen to a bunch of stuff, then decide what you like the sound of. 
Roly


----------



## Guest

very nice room. the only thing that I would suggest is bring your sbl (on the right as I look at the picture) out from the wall the same distance the sbr is forced out by the equipent rack. Equal distance is ideal. Plus it looks like it will be very close to dolby specs. You don't want a speaker that close to the wall--it causes some diflection issues. again, awesome set up--best of luck with it. I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## Tommy

Ya I was hoping to hang a post between the dvd cabinet and the speaker. But I did move the wiring over before they started the sheetrock so that it is as you described


----------



## Guest

Hey Group,

I'm a 'Stereo' kinda guy from many years of Live mixing and Studio recording (Currently I'm building a Recording Studio), but I've recently bought a RCA RT2250 5.1 receiver and decided to buy another set of Pioneer speakers and Sub. After which I started looking for how to set these up and I came across this webpage long before joining this forum and now I'm wondering if this webpage is giving good setup info or should I change my bedroom setup to something different??? It seems to follow what most of this thread states, except distance.... :scratch:

Here's the webpage: http://www.homestead.com/klyckproductions/speakerplacement.html


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

B Dogg,

The info at the link looks good. The only thing I’d be leery about is their recommended front speaker placement. I assure you, no one has their speakers out that far in front of their TV.

One comment, I’d seriously consider looking into some better speakers. The Japanese brands are generally pretty poor.

By the way, nice avatar! Nice to see another Pontiac guy here. Check out the link in my profile under “Biography” to see a picture of mine. 

Regards,
Wayne A. Pflughaupt


----------



## Guest

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> B Dogg,
> 
> The info at the link looks good. The only thing I’d be leery about is their recommended front speaker placement. I assure you, no one has their speakers out that far in front of their TV.
> 
> One comment, I’d seriously consider looking into some better speakers. The Japanese brands are generally pretty poor.
> 
> By the way, nice avatar! Nice to see another Pontiac guy here. Check out the link in my profile under “Biography” to see a picture of mine.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne A. Pflughaupt



Hi Wayne,

Thanks for the input about that website, my tv unforunately is not a wall mount type it's an older Zenith 27" that in itself is about 30" from the wall on it's own.

The Pioneer speakers one set is the CS-M555 (Frnt) and the other set is CS-510 (Rear) and the sub is a TS-W300R in an enclosed box...all were purchased used at a great price. When my budget can sustain the hit, I'll be getting some better speakers. What brand(s) would be a good choice?

Once upon a time I had a set of Altec Lansing 604G's, but sold them..****!!

A side note, the avatar is what I drive...have had it since '02 it's been a good little car for me.

I'll visit your Bio and check out your Ponti !!:sn:


----------

